# [Gothic II] Maximale Kosten an Lernpunkten



## LordKugelfisch (5. Dezember 2004)

Kostet die Verbesserung aller Bereiche maximal 4 Lernpunkte pro 1 Punkt Verbesserung? Und sowohl bei Mana, Stärke, Geschicklichkeit, als auch Ein- und Zweihandkampf, Bogen- und Armbrustschießen?
Wenn ja heißt das dann, dass ich mir sämtliche Tränke zur dauerhaften Verbesserung, alle Steintafeln, alle Dunkelpilze und alle Äpfel dann reinpfeifen kann wenn es mich sowieso schon 4 LP kostet in dem Bereich? Man kann doch maximal 400 Mana Punkte haben, wäre es sinnvoller bis 400 zu trainieren und dann alle Tränke, Pilze zu schlucken, obwohl das eh ziemlich viel ist mit 400?

Mfg LordKugelfisch


----------



## HanFred (5. Dezember 2004)

LordKugelfisch am 05.12.2004 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Kostet die Verbesserung aller Bereiche maximal 4 Lernpunkte pro 1 Punkt Verbesserung? Und sowohl bei Mana, Stärke, Geschicklichkeit, als auch Ein- und Zweihandkampf, Bogen- und Armbrustschießen?
> Wenn ja heißt das dann, dass ich mir sämtliche Tränke zur dauerhaften Verbesserung, alle Steintafeln, alle Dunkelpilze und alle Äpfel dann reinpfeifen kann wenn es mich sowieso schon 4 LP kostet in dem Bereich? Man kann doch maximal 400 Mana Punkte haben, wäre es sinnvoller bis 400 zu trainieren und dann alle Tränke, Pilze zu schlucken, obwohl das eh ziemlich viel ist mit 400?
> 
> Mfg LordKugelfisch



ja, besser erst trainieren, du bist durch die lehrer begrenzt. danach kannst du höher gehen mit tränken, pilzen und glaub auch äpfeln (aber nur je 1x für pilze und äpfel).


----------



## LordKugelfisch (5. Dezember 2004)

HanFred am 05.12.2004 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> LordKugelfisch am 05.12.2004 11:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich um mein Mana zu steigern 4 LP "bezahlen" muss steigen die Kosten nicht weiter?
Ich bin Magier und trainiere eigentlich nur Mana, ich hab gehört Pyrokar kann einen bis 400 max. Mana Punkte trainieren reicht das nicht? Ich würde eher denken, dass ich so hoch sowieso nur mit Tränken usw. komme :-o Habe schon 13 Elixiere des Geistes (selbst gebraut) und 370 Dunkelpilze


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (5. Dezember 2004)

LordKugelfisch am 05.12.2004 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Kostet die Verbesserung aller Bereiche maximal 4 Lernpunkte pro 1 Punkt Verbesserung?


Schau mal auf eine der hinteren Seiten des 'Die Nacht des Raben'-Handbüchleins, dort ist eine Tabelle der LP-Kosten.


----------



## LordKugelfisch (5. Dezember 2004)

MiffiMoppelchen am 05.12.2004 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> LordKugelfisch am 05.12.2004 11:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tip es sind also doch 5 LP und ich dachte immer 4  
Habe eben die Klaue Beliars als Rune bekommen, kostet es eigentlich irgendetwas (egal ob Geld, Mana, Energie etc.) wenn man an einem Schrein Beliars zwischen den verschiedenen dunklen Runen hin und her wechselt?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (5. Dezember 2004)

LordKugelfisch am 05.12.2004 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 05.12.2004 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weiss nicht, habe noch keinen Magier so weit im Add-On gespielt.
Ich glaube aber, dass man nur für Sprüche/Runen, die man zum ersten Mal wählt, Lebenspunkte aufwenden muss. Wenn man zwischen Runen wählt, die man bereits besitzt bzw kennt, dann sollte es nichts kosten.
Aber, wie gesagt, ich bin da nicht sicher.


----------



## Homerclon (6. Dezember 2004)

HanFred am 05.12.2004 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> (aber nur je 1x für pilze und äpfel).


Bei DNdR ist es unbegrenzt.



			
				LordKugelfisch schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab gehört Pyrokar kann einen bis 400 max. Mana Punkte trainieren


Falsch, man kann nur bis max. 300 Mana Trainieren.


----------

